# Question regarding devel/libexecinfo



## tuaris (Dec 27, 2013)

I've seen some Makefiles use devel/libexecinfo as a dependency by adding the following to the LIBS variable:


```
-l execinfo
```

Is this necessary? My program builds and seems to run okay with or without it.


----------



## freesbies (Dec 27, 2013)

I would recommend you to install devel/libexecinfo since it's required by many Linux programs and thus you'll avoid weird errors.


----------

